# Hello.



## shicagah (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello! I'm Kaitlin and eighteen years old. I currently live at my mom's house until I'm off to college. We have a DSH named Elvis. He's black and currently going through a rough time of it.

We're trying to find someone who can figure out what is wrong with him. (Frequent yowling episodes) and have had no luck yet.  Wish us luck.

I also have a single mouse, Willie, who stays up and well out of the way of Elvis. 

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to you and Elivs. Have you posted about him in the behavior section? Someone may be able to give you some advice.


----------



## shicagah (Jun 1, 2008)

I have, only in the Health section. Perhaps I should have posted there.
Thank you!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

No, I am sure you are in the right section..lol. I didn't think it through when I posted that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Kaitlin and Elvis! I hope his problems are solved soon.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Kaitlin and Elvis. I hope you can find some help for your problem!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome to you, Elvis and Willie


----------

